# March 3rd BRP points race @ NORCAR



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just to get this out to everyone so they can plan ahead 

Doors will open at 10am and racing will be at 3:30 for the March 3rd BRP points race!!

Starting at 5:00 with 50+ entries ends pretty late. 4 novice drivers had to leave before the mains. It was way past my bedtime too!

We will also be open March 2nd from 4:00pm till 9:00pm for open practice 
The group from east coast will be making the trip over and arriving Friday.
If anyone wants to stop up and run laps or set your pits up you're more then welcome to.


Lastly....


Running road was a big success, are you guys up for it again??

We can come up with a new oval layout and put a road track in the middle again 

Let me know your thoughts.



Classes:

oval:
BRP 3100 oval (per BRP points series rules)
mini latemodel open
novice (1/18 vehicles)

road:
BRP 3100 (same as oval rules, but open body)
open chassis pan car 3100 class (0 timing, open gear)
4wd mini TC 3100 class (0 timing, open gear)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just to answere a few questions about the road racing:

Same motor, gearing, tire diameter, esc settings, and battery rules as the 3100 oval class.

Body style is open  (No Dave Berry slot car side damns) rear wing or spoilers OK

If you'd like to run another style pan car other then BRP it's OK,
but you will need to run the same gearing.
If your car can't run the gears, we'll use the rear wheel dyno to set it accordingly.
The option of turning the radio throttle high point may need to be used.

4wd cars will run in a different class and use the 3100 also.
0 esc timing, and open gearing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool! I am in for some road racing!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Planning on M18 if anyone else wants to race them.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The question is... what oval layout should we run?? 

Indy is reserved for the March 31 race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Martinsville with the road course on the outside!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Martinsville with the road course on the outside!


 WOW!!! That would be a REEEEEEEEEEEal small Oval.... 

I'm in for 3100 BRP Oval, and for road course, I'll have the M18 and the $8500.00 pan car...I'll be sure not to have "slot car" side dams and adjust my gearing according to the rules. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Keep it big for all the new racers !!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Keep it big for all the new racers !!!


I agree, Dave Berry needs all the help he can get....


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

You can count me and B being there. Hopefully I'll have my M18 Dave Berry edition ready for the road track by then. I think the B wants to try road too so look out!!!! She might have a car the turns in both directions.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

NitroGeoff said:


> You can count me and B being there. Hopefully I'll have my M18 Dave Berry edition ready for the road track by then. I think the B wants to try road too so look out!!!! She might have a car the turns in both directions.


Geoff.....that would be awesome if B joins in on the road racing fun too!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The layout for the March 3rd race is looking pretty good 

Something will be posted soon.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We did add a friday practice (4-9) for our friends traveling in from the East, and anyone who would like some extra track time  see the NORCAR schedule:
http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule

Enjoy!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*preliminary layout *

Take a look!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like it!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> We did add a friday practice (4-9) for our friends traveling in from the East, and anyone who would like some extra track time  see the NORCAR schedule:
> http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you guy's MUCH appreciated!!!

Can't wait to do it again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

I like that. Should be fast and fun. I'll sign off on that one :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*classes*

I added this to the first post 

Classes:

oval:
BRP 3100 oval (per BRP points series rules)
mini latemodel open
novice (1/18 vehicles)

road:
BRP 3100 (same as oval rules, but open body)
open chassis pan car 3100 class (0 timing, open gear)
4wd mini TC 3100 class (0 timing, open gear)


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The boy's from CT. will have:

5 - BRP 3100 oval entries,

3 - Mini Late Model Open

3 - novice (1/18 vehicles)



:wave:See you all again in a few weeks!!:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We may end up with 5 or 6 heats of BRP 3100's!!!!

WOW!!!!!


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

That is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's over


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

BudBartos said:


> It's over


it is never over!!! BRP will live on forever!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We are working hard at NORCAR to promote 1/18th scale racing. I for one is getting sick of that statement. The 3100kv brushless class IS consistently the largest class running at NORCAR. We seem to have more and more racers for both road and oval racing. The novice class is the largest I have ever seen it. It's time for a new slogan.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> it. It's time for a new slogan.


welcome to Walmart, here is your cart!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> It's time for a new slogan.


Would you like fries with that?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> It's time for a new slogan.


It's not over.... yet....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's over but getting better :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

TangTester said:


> welcome to Walmart, here is your cart!


bend over.....im going to put these welder gloves on :dude:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

slow is fast....if not cheat :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud i saw cap henry running sprint car in florida last weekend...not personally wish i was there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

or as they say at the florida winterbirds,,,,, is that a diff wrench in your speedo ?????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud i saw cap henry running sprint car in florida last weekend...not personally wish i was there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cool !!! I beat Him with toy cars :thumbsup: I tryed to get hired by them as a mud scraper but they said I did not know how to do it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 come out and run on the 3rd. I will be racing that day :thumbsup:

Start time is bumped to 3:30 to handle the bigger crowd. After all Steak and Shake does close at 12


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> After all Steak and Shake does close at 12


Fine dining for the BRP crowd... :wave:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Fine dining for the BRP crowd... :wave:


Don't underestimate the power of the Frisco Melt.


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

Frisco melt... Helping people move faster to the toilet one bite at a time. :freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

To save time, they should either:

a) serve you in the restroom
b) cut out the middleman and throw it directly into the toilet


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> To save time, they should either:
> 
> a) serve you in the restroom
> b) cut out the middleman and throw it directly into the toilet


Too funny!!


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

so looking forward to track time on friday. I am going to bring my daughter and watch her beat me.....NOT LOL. Steve had the rest of his lower leg taken off so she is going to run his car. He can't wait to get up and around so he can try to race again.
Thanks for all the help guys.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Steve - hope you have a speedy recovery, and look forward to seeing you at the track soon!
Doug - see you Friday!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think we're ready for the next BRP points race!!

Niftech traction is stocked, MRT transponders came in, BRP parts are in, and LOTS of candy bars 

Don't forget that this Friday we'll have open practice free of charge 

This might be a record breaking race day for BRP!!! Don't be left out!!


----------



## NitroGeoff (Feb 11, 2012)

sg1 said:


> I think we're ready for the next BRP points race!!
> 
> Niftech traction is stocked, MRT transponders came in, BRP parts are in, and LOTS of candy bars
> 
> ...


Count me in on the transponders. My new "Dave Berry Edition" M18 is going to need one this weekend.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 >> You walking across the street to come racing?? I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don't forget - practice on Friday 4-9!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> K-5 >> You walking across the street to come racing?? I will be there :thumbsup:


I have been working crazy amount of overtime.. not much time for racing or anything else that doesnt involve sleep.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> I have been working crazy amount of overtime.. not much time for racing or anything else that doesnt involve sleep.


Bud could write your boss a note...

Dear Boss,
K-5 can't work today he's sick.
Signed,
K-5's Mom


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> Don't forget - practice on Friday 4-9!


How often will the track be changed over to road course Friday night during practice thinking about coming out to practice road


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Bring all Your test equipment. May have to check speeders


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> May have to check speeders


Good thing you aren't checking speedos. Nobody wants to see that, especially given the BRP crowd.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DMiz said:


> How often will the track be changed over to road course Friday night during practice thinking about coming out to practice road


We can split the practice time 50/50.
I want to practice both


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> Bring all Your test equipment. May have to check speeders


Will do!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Good thing you aren't checking speedos. Nobody wants to see that, especially given the BRP crowd.



SG1 is sexy and he knows it!!!
Wiggle! Wiggle! Wiggle! Wiggle! Wiggle! BAAARF!!!:tongue:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Should we have a tech table set up?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The track is all ready for Friday's practice!!

We added a nice feature.... 


If you plan on coming out Friday night let us know.
If there's interest Mr. Mackin will cook up some food for us


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at the track for some practice Friday! The track is a nice wide open layout! The infield is nice and easy! If you want to try your hand at road racing, this would be a good track to start with!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

My vote is yes on the tech table!! We love tech here in CT. Keeps everyone honest. Aslo I will need a motor. After I rebuilt my car and test drove It I found my motor to be N/G.. Will I be able to get it on FRI at the track??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ecoastrc said:


> My vote is yes on the tech table!! We love tech here in CT. Keeps everyone honest. Aslo I will need a motor. After I rebuilt my car and test drove It I found my motor to be N/G.. Will I be able to get it on FRI at the track??


Micro Racer will have motors there Friday.
I'm guessing he'll be there about 3:30.

I know Micro racer will have his laptop to check ESC's, we have a voltmeter to check voltage, and calipers to check tire diameters and gears.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I had another batch of 30 motors delivered yesterday, so we will have plenty on hand!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The CT. boy's are leaving today, we will all be there for Fri. practice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

have a safe train ride!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Practice day is here!!

I'll be heading over around noon to finish stuff up there if anyone wants to stop in


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You all about 11:00 or so :wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We all got home safe and sound..

wanted to thank everyone for the great weekend of racing!! Looking forward to next year!!
We all had a fantastic time!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope the drive wasn't to bad. We had a lot of snow and wild wind yesterday!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw a couple tractor trailers that did not appreciate the wind but we made it thru all the mess.:thumbsup:
What an impressive turn-out and it all went so smooth, you -n- Wayne run a great show!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks! That was some of the best competition we have seen in BRP! Thanks for making the long trip out!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pictures are up on our FB page. Thanks to all that came out.

chuck


----------

